# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  VushtrriaPRESS, boton njoftimin për ekspozitën e autorit Besim Ugzmajli

## Vicianum

Agjencia e Pavarur e Lajmeve VushtrriaPRESS, ka botuar sot njoftimin për hapjen e ekspozitës nga autori ferizajas Besim Ugzmajli. 
Për më tepër ja Ueb faqja zyrtare e VushtrriaPRESS-it
*VushtrriaPRESS
www.vushtrriapress.shqipo.com
www.vushtrriapress.tk*
*Ferizaj, gusht 2008-*Sot për artdashësit ferizajas, duke filluar nga ora 19:30 në Qendrën e Kulturës Hivzi Sylejmani do të hapet ekspozita personale e fotografisë e autorit Besim Ugzmajli (student i regjisë së filmit),ku do të ekspozohen fotografi dhe dizajne të periudhës 2004/2008,ekspozita u financua nga autori pa kurrfarë mbështetje financiare. *Hajdin ISLAMI*,*VushtrriaPRESS*

----------

